# Synchronized Cats



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

All of these pictures have been posted at one time or another, but I thought I'd post some funny ones of our girls.


----------



## Extier (Mar 8, 2005)

Great photos! 

The first one reminds me of this symbol:

http://www.isymbolz.com/spiritual/confu ... ang-02.jpg


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Thanks.  We always refer to the top one as the 'ying yang' photo.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Appropriate caption.....cute pics!!


----------



## Katten Minnaar (Mar 18, 2005)

Awww...cuteness overload.

They are so cute, thanks for posting those pictures...they have really made my day.

Wow...they are just so cute *me likes them lots*

Bobble


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

That's so funny! What cute kitties. The second and third ones are my favourites.


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

They look like little statues looking out of the window


----------



## PrincessClaire (Jan 16, 2004)

They are so funny these are great photos thanks for sharing, my cats sometimes lie together but most often prefer their own space.


----------



## kristen98 (Feb 2, 2005)

They look like best buds! :lol:


----------



## Jockette (Feb 2, 2005)

awww, adorable!!


----------



## TaLi RodrigueZ (Dec 31, 2003)

That is pretty cool...I wish I had a camera to catch those times when my cats would do that...They are pretty much their own kittys now...Still play with each other but not much laying down...But when they were younger I could have had a bunch...Very cute photos


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)

AWWW. Gorgeous as always, what nice pics!


----------



## EllyBelly (Jan 24, 2004)

Most of the time they are best buddies but at least once a day we have a fight between them....Punky likes to be queen....


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yeah it's kind of like a sibling rivalry wrestling match... Punky usually takes it too far and makes Elly hiss, but there are never hard feelings.

Punky is queen of the house. :lol:


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)

Poor Elly, Punky is sleeping on her leg!  :lol:


----------



## spike481 (Nov 13, 2004)

Great synch!!! You'd almost say they were 'Siamese Cats'


----------



## tanyuh (Jun 7, 2003)

Aww, great pictures!!


----------



## cativa (Apr 18, 2005)

those two are precious..i have two females that get along but usually put a little space between each other when they sleep
gender doesnt have a lot to do with it -i agree...its personality and conditioning/ circumstances


----------



## katiescat (May 2, 2005)

Those pics are precious. I really like the window shot.


----------



## sentimentalgirl (Jan 29, 2004)

So funny!


----------



## Vequi's Daddy (Oct 25, 2004)

Great Padunk. Now you just need to train them to tolerate water so they can do synchronized swimming. 

What a beautiful duet.


----------



## Stanky (Feb 28, 2005)

The doublement twins....lol. That is so cute, I hope my kitties get that close.


----------



## felis (Feb 25, 2005)

Padunk said:


> the 'ying yang' photo.











 
Those are two cute cats! They must really get along!


----------



## EllyMay (Dec 31, 2004)

Lol, those are pretty cute!


----------



## KrisB (Apr 5, 2005)

Those are AMAZING!!!! 

Beautiful kitties!


----------

